# Installare un samba client

## digu

Ciao a tutti volevo sapere se e' possibile installare solo un client samba, o se questo non e' altro che un server samba con particolari impostazioni. Sono da poco passato a gentoo mentre prima usavo Suse.

C'e' molta differenza tra le due distribuzioni:

- Suse semplifica notevolmente le configurazioni, ma una personalizzazione delle impostazioni non sempre e' possibile.

- Gentoo ti permette di fare quello che vuoi, e' necessario pero' fare esperienza.

Ringrazio chiunque sapra' darmi spiegazioni...

Ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## pjphem

```

cartina ~ # emerge -s smb4k

Searching...

[ Results for search key : smb4k ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-misc/smb4k

      Latest version available: 0.6.9

      Latest version installed: 0.6.9

      Size of files: 1,076 kB

      Homepage:      http://smb4k.berlios.de/

      Description:   Smb4K is a SMB share browser for KDE 3.2.x.

      License:       GPL-2

cartina ~ #      
```

ecco cosa fa per te  :Smile: 

vai con 

```
emerge smb4k
```

----------

## digu

Grazie mille   :Very Happy: ...

Ho notato facendo: 

```
emerge -vp smb4k
```

che installa i seguenti pacchetti:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/samba-3.0.21b  -acl -async -automount +cups -doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav +pam -postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind +xml +xml2 17,143 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/smb4k-0.6.4  -arts -debug -xinerama 1,143 kB

```

quindi anche il server samba.. o sbaglio?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Non basterebbe usare i moduli smbfs inclusi nel kernel per montare partizioni windows?

----------

## digu

Descrivo nei dettagli la situazione:

ho un server Gentoo su cui e' in esecuzione il server samba e funziona tutto correttamente.

Le altre macchine win vedono correttamente le cartelle condivise e ci posso accedere.

Mi chiedevo per vedere da  un'altra macchina Gentoo le cartelle condivise con samba se era sufficiente installare un client samba, e se ce n'era uno. Pjphem mi ha segnalato smb4k per kde, che richiede l'installazione di net-fs/samba...

Avere il modulo per samba nel kernet e' essenziale per poterle "caricare", ma non credo per poterle "rilevare".

Tu riesci ad accederci con il solo modulo del kernel?

----------

## !equilibrium

per il modulo del kernel 'smbfs' Ã¨ necessario avere il pacchetto samba installato sulla propria macchina, altrimenti non funziona. La cosa migliore invece Ã¨ usare CIFS come modulo del kernel (che Ã¨ la versione migliorata ed aggiornata di smbfs), il quale non richiede samba installato localmente.

usa CIFS, my 2 cents.

 *Quote:*   

> Tu riesci ad accederci con il solo modulo del kernel?

 

con CIFS puoi farlo tranquillamente. Io lo uso da un paio di anni con estrema soddisfazione.

----------

## digu

scusa se ti chiedo questa cosa, ma: 

 *Quote:*   

> usa CIFS, my 2 cents. 

 

cosa intendi?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *digu wrote:*   

> scusa se ti chiedo questa cosa, ma: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   usa CIFS, my 2 cents.  
> 
> cosa intendi?

 

nel kernel ci sono 2 moduli per accedere alle condivisioni samba:

- smbfs

- cifs

smbfs Ã¨ stato sostituito da cifs. smbfs Ã¨ rimasto nel kernel perchÃ¨ destinato alla famiglia di Win9x, mentre per Win200x e WinXP Ã¨ preferibile usare il piÃ¹ recente cifs (perchÃ¨ Ã¨ molto piÃ¹ solido e prestante di smbfs). tutto qua.

----------

## digu

ah ok..

non mi era chiara l'affermazione "my 2 cent"...

Se posso ti faccio altre domande..

Se compilo il kernel col modulo CIFS (togliendo smb), posso disinstallare net-fs/samba e smb4k, e che client samba posso usare?

Secondo te usando il modulo CIFS ho dei miglioramenti di compatibilita' e prestazioni anche sulla macchina su cui ho installato il server? su questa devo cmq tenere net-fs/samba se no perdo le funzionalita' di server samba?

Grazie mille   :Smile: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

uhmmm io cifs senza samba non riesco a usalo... mi da return error = -22 quando provo a montare qualcosa....

----------

## digu

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> uhmmm io cifs senza samba non riesco a usalo... mi da return error = -22 quando provo a montare qualcosa....

 

intendi senza il modulo smb del kernel o senza il pacchetto net-fs/samba?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *digu wrote:*   

> ah ok..
> 
> non mi era chiara l'affermazione "my 2 cent"...

 

vai qui e cerca la frase "Put my two cents in"   :Wink: 

 *digu wrote:*   

> Se compilo il kernel col modulo CIFS (togliendo smb), posso disinstallare net-fs/samba e smb4k, e che client samba posso usare?

 

non ho idea di come funzioni smb4k sinceramente. dovresti chiedere a chi lo usa, io non uso software extra per collegarmi alle condivisioni samba, uso solo CIFS, ma tutto dipende dalle tue esigenze.

 *digu wrote:*   

> Secondo te usando il modulo CIFS ho dei miglioramenti di compatibilita' e prestazioni anche sulla macchina su cui ho installato il server?

 

CIFS non influenza in nessun modo i server o gli altri client, solo la tua connessione alla condivisione che sfrutterÃ  meglio il protocollo samba

 *digu wrote:*   

>  su questa devo cmq tenere net-fs/samba se no perdo le funzionalita' di server samba?

 

ovviamente. CIFS fa solo da client, non da server.

----------

## digu

Scusa la mia ignoranza in campo SAMBA... ma tu come accedi alle risorse remote sul server samba?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *digu wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   uhmmm io cifs senza samba non riesco a usalo... mi da return error = -22 quando provo a montare qualcosa.... 
> 
> intendi senza il modulo smb del kernel o senza il pacchetto net-fs/samba?

 

senza pacchetto samba..

 in pratica dando mount -t cifs //server/cartella_condivisa /mount_point

mi rogna contro con questo :

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //aserver/D,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

e guardando il syslog mi da solo un return error code = -22

!equilibrium, scusa ma tu come lo utilizzi cifs?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> !equilibrium, scusa ma tu come lo utilizzi cifs?

 

specifico il mount point nell'fstab:

```
//172.16.1.2/administrator      /home/administrator/samba  cifs    user=administrator,pass=xxxxxxxx,rw,user,noauto 0 0
```

e poi con KDE mi trovo automaticamente l'icona sul desktop e da li la monto/smonto quando voglio.

se sono a riga di comando invece la monto come se fosse una periferica locale ( mount /home/administrator/samba).

----------

## makoomba

@MeMyselfAndI

il problema è che ti manca mount.cifs (fornito da samba).

copiando il binario dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

no no il problema era un altro....

Se specifico l'ip del server si monta correttamente, se lo chiamo col suo nome no. eppure /etc/resolv.conf e' settato correttamente.

Boh,, cmq sono riuscito a montare tutte le mie partizioni correttamente. grazie

----------

## !equilibrium

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> no no il problema era un altro....
> 
> Se specifico l'ip del server si monta correttamente, se lo chiamo col suo nome no. eppure /etc/resolv.conf e' settato correttamente.
> 
> Boh,, cmq sono riuscito a montare tutte le mie partizioni correttamente. grazie

 

CIFS non supporta ancora la risoluzione dei nomi, Ã¨ normale.

----------

## Su-34

Salve a tutti raga, scrivo in questo post perchè la mia è una domanda abbastanza banale ma che non riesco a venirne fuori.

Dunque ho insdtallato gentoo e quindi samba e seguendo vari tutorial ho configurato la mia LAN perfettamente.

IL mio unico problema è quello di dover avviare contuamente i demoni smbd e nmbd a mano con il comando

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> smbd restart && nmbd restart
> 
> 

 

però voelvo rendere la procedura automatica in modo che all avvio del pc i due demoni partissero da soli, senza dover ogni volta ridigitare questi comandi

di conseguenza ho aperto un nuovo file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nano -w /etc/samba/startsmb
> 
> 

 

con il seguente script:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> /usr/sbin/smbd -D
> ...

 

e reso eseguibile con il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> chmod +x startsmb
> 
> 

 

il problema è che anch se non riavvio il pc, se inserisco questo comando nel terminale 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> startsmb
> 
> 

 

mi dice che il comando è sconosciuto!!!!

potetre cortesemente dirmi dov è che sbaglio nel mio script?

oltre a 

#!/bin/sh

ho provato anche

#!/bin/bash

ma il risultato è lo stesso   :Mad: 

ciaoooooooo

----------

## digu

io per lanciate automaticamente SAMBA uso l' init.d script presente in /etc/init.d.

Per avviarlo automaticamente al boot della macchina digita:

```
rc-update add samba default
```

----------

## Su-34

grazie digu   :Very Happy: 

ma ad ogni modo, ormai solo per curiosità. E nel caso in cui vorrò realizzare degli script? come mai non riesco a fare uno script banale come quello sopra?

dov è l errore?

sbaglio la sintassi?   :Embarassed: 

grazie ancora 

ciaooooooooooo

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Quote:*   

> il problema è che anch se non riavvio il pc, se inserisco questo comando nel terminale
> 
> Quote:
> 
> startsmb
> ...

 

Scusa eh ma non e' che semplicemente il percorso del tuo script non e' nel tuo PATH ?

Hai provato a chiamarlo dando sh /../pincopallino/script ?

----------

## Su-34

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   il problema è che anch se non riavvio il pc, se inserisco questo comando nel terminale
> 
> Quote:
> 
> startsmb
> ...

 

grande!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

hai ragione ora funziona alla grande!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

graaaaaaaaaaaaaaazieeeeeeeeeeeee   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Su-34

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato a chiamarlo dando sh /../pincopallino/script ?

 

scusa la domanda da niubbio, ma poi dove devo mettere questa riga di codice affinche parta ll avvio senza doverla ridigitare ogni volta?

/etc/rc.conf?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il posto deputato a contenere riferimenti a script che si vuol far partire all'avvio o allo spegnimento è

```
/etc/conf.d/local[start|stop]
```

Ti sconsiglio però vivamente di reinventare la ruota: gli script di avvio e stop del demone samba si occupano di tutto e tengono in considerazione delle piccole e grandi modifiche fatte dai devel gentoo al pacchetto. Oltretutto se usi gli script di init di gentoo puoi usare rc-status per conoscere l'effettivo stato di un demone e comandarlo facilmente.

----------

## Su-34

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Il posto deputato a contenere riferimenti a script che si vuol far partire all'avvio o allo spegnimento è
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/local[start|stop]
> ```
> ...

 

grazie   :Very Happy: 

seguiro il tuo consiglio e vedrò di usare solo il comando

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rc-update add samba default 
> 
> 

 

grazie ancora ragazzi!!

----------

## vaporino

Scusatemi...........

ho seguito un po la vostra discussione e così mi son deciso a compilare il modulo CIFS nel kernel........seguendo un po i consigli di !equilibrium ho inserito in /etc/fstab

la segunte linea  

```
//192.168.0.1           /home/samba     cifs            rw,user,noauto  0 0

```

e poi ho provato a montare 

```
mount /home/samba

mount: unknown filesystem type 'cifs'

```

Non capisco come mai non mi riconosce cifs.......penso di aver compilato tutto quello che riguardava cifs!!!

Guardando dmesg

```
 CIFS VFS: No username specified

 CIFS VFS: No username specified

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22

 CIFS VFS: No username specified

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22

 CIFS VFS: No username specified

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -19

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -19

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -19

```

Cosa potrei fare?????

----------

## vaporino

Dimenticavo.......

il pc 192.168.0.1 ha windowsxp senza password..........

allora non vaete nesuna idea.............vi prego anche la più banale mi puo essere utile!!!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ma scusa cosa vuoi montare del tuo computere in rete?Dalla riga che hai specificato tu stai provando a montare tutto il server in /home/samba... almeno una cartella condivisa ce la devi avere!

----------

## vaporino

Sul pc windowsxp condivido le due partizioni che sono etichettate con C: e D:

come posso fare??? 

Cosqa dovrei inserire in fstab per montare le intere partizioni di windowsxp????

----------

## !equilibrium

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Cosqa dovrei inserire in fstab per montare le intere partizioni di windowsxp????

 

```
//192.168.0.1/XXXXXXXX           /home/samba     cifs            rw,user,noauto  0 0 
```

gli devi specificare esplicitamente la directory remota che vuoi montare, tutto qua.

----------

## vaporino

Grazie Equilibrium!!!

FUNZIONA..........ma se volessi montare tutta l'intera partizione che è condivisa???

Cosa potrei fare???

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

C:\ e' una partizione..... a ogni lettera un mount_point

----------

## vaporino

Quindi cosa dovrei scrivere in /etc/fstab ???

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Quindi cosa dovrei scrivere in /etc/fstab ???

 Quando esporti una condivisione gli assegni un nome che verrà visualizzato dagli altri client, dovrai dargli in pasto il nome che assegni alla condivisione

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Quindi cosa dovrei scrivere in /etc/fstab ???

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

adatta ai tuoi bisogni quello che ha scritto !equilibrium ...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> FUNZIONA..........ma se volessi montare tutta l'intera partizione che è condivisa???
> 
> Cosa potrei fare???

 

a parte il fatto che l'ho spiegato sopra, comunque mi pare che Win2000 e WinXP, (se aggiornati alle ultime patch) non permettano l'esportazione della root della partizione, quindi C:\ o D:\ o quello che è, ma solo le sottodirectory.

p.s.: non ho la certezza assoluta di quanto detto (non è che traffico molto con i prodotti MS)

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

no no !equilibrium ti sbagli, wxp sp2, con tutti gli ultimi aggiornamenti permette ancora di montare in remoto le sue partizioni tramite cifs, sia c:\ che tutte le altre; pero' io hodisattivato la gestione delle condivisioni semplice e passo username e password a mount.

P.S. visto che mi e' parso di capire che usi da un po di tempo cifs sei riuscito a usare l'opzione credentials in /etc/fstab ?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> no no !equilibrium ti sbagli, wxp sp2, con tutti gli ultimi aggiornamenti permette ancora di montare in remoto le sue partizioni tramite cifs, sia c:\ che tutte le altre; pero' io hodisattivato la gestione delle condivisioni semplice e passo username e password a mount.

 

l'ultima volta che ho usato WinXP o Win2000 con samba non mi permetteva di condividere la root (C:\, D:\, ecc) ma solo le sottodir, ed erano tutte macchine mie e non gli ho fatto nessun 'hardening' particolare... solo gli updates standard di Windows Update   :Laughing:  sarà stato un bug temporaneo di win allora   :Laughing: 

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> P.S. visto che mi e' parso di capire che usi da un po di tempo cifs sei riuscito a usare l'opzione credentials in /etc/fstab ?

 

sì certo, se specifico in fstab un file esterno in cui sono presenti la login/pass dello share, mi autentica senza problemi.

----------

## vaporino

Scusate ragazzi ma non mi avete spiegato come montare l'intera partizione c:\ di winxp sp2 !!!

dovrei mettere in /etc/fstab

//192.168.0.1/c:/ ecc

ma non funziona così....quindi???

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ma hai condiviso su winxp la cartella c:\ ?

@!equilibrium mi puoi postare una riga di conf funzionante con l'opzione credentials? compresi i permessi sul file? a me restiusce errore.

grazie!

----------

## vaporino

Si ho condiviso l'intera partizione c:\!!!

Che dovrei fare???

----------

## randomaze

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Si ho condiviso l'intera partizione c:\!!!
> 
> Che dovrei fare???

 

Se non ricordo male quel sistema operativo prevede anche di poter usare un nome differente per gli share: chiamala pippo.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

una volta che una partizione e' condivisa e hai dato i permessi giusti non devi fare altro che montarla sul tuo computer locale, nelle stesso modo che ti e' gia' stato ripetuto piu' e piu' volte!

----------

## vaporino

Scusatemi ragazzi.........sarò cretino io ma non ho ancora capito come fare!!

Per quello che ho capito dovrei mettere in /etc/fstab 

```

//192.168.0.1/c:          /home/samba     cifs            user=Zalurbs,rw,user,noauto  0 0

```

Ma non funziona...........mi potete gentilmente dire cosa devo scrivere in fstab per montare l'intera partizione del server winxp sp2 che è etichettata con c:.........

Scusatemi ma sarò rincon........  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

allora!

il nome della condivisione si chiama c: se si ok altrimenti cambialo in fstab;

che permessi hai messo sulla cartella condivisa? (intendo i permessi della condivisione non quelli in locale)

----------

## vaporino

ok.......dovevo metere la seguente linea

```
//192.168.0.1/(C:)           /home/samba     cifs            user=Zalurbs,rw,user,noauto  0 0

```

Era un problema di parentesi.......

Ma ora non capisco il seguente errore

```
mount /home/samba

Password:

retrying with upper case share name

mount error 6 = No such device or address

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)

```

Che significa???

----------

## u238

ripeto il consiglio di randomaze: lascia perdere ":" e lascia solo "c" ...i due punti secondo me fanno casino.

quindi sotto winzozz condividi C:\ con il nome "c", e sotto fstab metti la riga:

//192.168.0.1/c      /home/samba     cifs            user=Zalurbs,rw,user,noauto  0 0

ciao

----------

## silvius

Devo aver accesso ad una condivisione, la rete è così composta:

LATO SERVER:

Nas lacie con un sistema linux embedded con Kernel 2.4.25

Partizionato con ext3

ip 192.168.1.100

nome condivisione: Share

username=pippo, password=pippo ( lettura+scrittura)

Lato client

Pc con gentoo-source 2.6.17

ip 192.168.1.10

wm: kde3.5

.config

```

< > NFS file system support                                               │ │

  │ │   < > NFS server support                                                    │ │

  │ │   < > SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.)                │ │

  │ │   <*> CIFS support (advanced network filesystem for Samba, Window and other │ │

  │ │   [ ]   CIFS statistics                                                     │ │

  │ │   [ ]   CIFS extended attributes                                            │ │

  │ │   [ ]   CIFS Experimental Features (EXPERIMENTAL)                           │ │

  │ │   < > NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes)                    │ │

  │ │   < > Coda file system support (advanced network fs)                        │ │

  │ │   < > Andrew File System support (AFS) (Experimental)                       │ │

  │ │   < > Plan 9 Resource Sharing Support (9P2000) (Experimental)       
```

fstab

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda5               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user     0 0

/dev/sdb                /mnt/usb        auto            noauto,users,rw,gid=users,umask=00$

/dev/sdc                /mnt/usb2       auto            noauto,users,rw,gid=users,umask=00$

#NAS

//192.168.1.100/Share   /mnt/CasaNas    cifs            username=admin,password=admin,rw,user, noauto 0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Se monto con queste conf, ho accesso in sola lettura, ma la cosa strana che l' utente admin non esiste sul nas ( esiste solo per la configurazione del nas con il browser )

un mount mi da:

```
//192.168.1.100/Share on /mnt/CasaNas type cifs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,username=admin,password=admin,user=pippo)
```

da notare che in automatico mi passa come opzione del cifs anche un user=pippo che è l' utente che monta

se nell' fstab inserisco:

```
#NAS

//192.168.1.100/Share   /mnt/CasaNas    cifs            username=pippo,password=pippo,rw,user, noauto 0 0
```

ricevo :

```

mount /mnt/CasaNas/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.100/Share,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

linux # dmesg | tail

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13

 CIFS VFS: Send error in SETFSUnixInfo = -5

 CIFS VFS: No username specified

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22

 CIFS VFS: No username specified

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22

 CIFS VFS: No username specified

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
```

Ho provato ad usare user= e pass= a posto di username= e password, ma risultato identico.

Potrebbe essere un problema legato al kernel 2.4 del nas ? ( il quale, PENSO, che non aveva ancora il cifs )

Oppure dimentico qualcosa ?

Saluto

----------

## silvius

Usando questo mount da root funziona, cioè leggo e scrivo:

```
mount -t cifs -o username=admin,password=admin,uid=admin,gid=admin,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 //192.168.1.100/Share /mnt/CasaNas/
```

Da utente riesco a leggere ma non a scrivere.

Avete consigli ?

Saluto

----------

## GNUtoo

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   no no il problema era un altro....
> 
> Se specifico l'ip del server si monta correttamente, se lo chiamo col suo nome no. eppure /etc/resolv.conf e' settato correttamente.
> 
> Boh,, cmq sono riuscito a montare tutte le mie partizioni correttamente. grazie 
> ...

 

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## GNUtoo

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   no no il problema era un altro....
> 
> Se specifico l'ip del server si monta correttamente, se lo chiamo col suo nome no. eppure /etc/resolv.conf e' settato correttamente.
> 
> Boh,, cmq sono riuscito a montare tutte le mie partizioni correttamente. grazie 
> ...

 

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

quando lo suportera??? in quale kernel???

----------

## lucapost

 *GNUtoo wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*    *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   no no il problema era un altro....
> 
> Se specifico l'ip del server si monta correttamente, se lo chiamo col suo nome no. eppure /etc/resolv.conf e' settato correttamente.
> 
> Boh,, cmq sono riuscito a montare tutte le mie partizioni correttamente. grazie 
> ...

 

SI sa qualcosa di nuovo?

----------

## belze

Salve a tutti, sono da poco approdato sul mondo di Gentoo...e spero di rimanervi a lungo, cosa che per ora ritengo più che probabile!

Riprendo questo post perchè ho un problema con samba.

Mentre riesco perfettamente ad accedere alle condivisioni dei pc con windows, questi non possono accedere alle cartelle da me condivise. Da Win vedo il mio pc, vedo le cartelle condivise ma una volta che vi clicco sopra mi da il classico errore di permessi non sufficienti.

Vi posto il mio smb.conf, magari sbaglio in qualche modo...

```
[global]

workgroup = WORKGROUP

security = share

guest ok = yes

restrict anonymous = no

domain master = no

preferred master = no

netbios name = Davide

server string = Gentoo

max protocol = NT

acl compatibility = winnt

ldap ssl = No

server signing = Auto

interfaces = lo eth0

local master = no

[Dati]

case sensitive = no

strict locking = no

guest ok = yes

msdfs proxy = no

read only = no

path = /dati

create mode = 0766

[Musica]

case sensitive = no

strict locking = no

guest ok = yes

msdfs proxy = no

read only = no

path = /musica

create mode = 0766
```

Spero davvero che qualcuno abbia voglia di darmi una mano.

----------

